# tv and phone



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RAHARRIS78 said:


> I am getting ready to start a new house and the GC wants me to install phone and tv lines.Could someone give me advice what type cable,loop togethjer,not loop together bla bla bla. Moma told me thier would be days like this.


No loop. HR of Cat V to each phone location. HR of CAT V and coax to each TV location.


----------



## RAHARRIS78 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.I am somtimes wrong, and i do sometimes feel stupid


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

RAHARRIS78 said:


> I am getting ready to start a new house and the GC wants me to install phone and tv lines.Could someone give me advice what type cable,loop togethjer,not loop together bla bla bla. Moma told me thier would be days like this.


How many phone & tv lines do the GC's typically want in new resi?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No loop. HR of Cat V to each phone location.


Cat 5 for phones? What a waste.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Cat 5 for phones? What a waste.


Why is that


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Why is that


Because Cat3 is cheaper and easier to terminate for only a phone jack. Plus it's easier to tell everything apart at the demarc or punchdown block. Bunch of cat 3 - phone, cat 5, data. 
Not only that, hardwired phones are going extinct anyway, I'd hardly think wasting cat5 to a bunch of jacks that will never get used is worth it.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm sure you know all this...

I would make sure not to run power and low voltage/telephone in the same hole... Ever!

Don't staple them together. Space them apart.

Run your low voltage as straight and true as you can and don't do any wild transitions at the last minute up or down to LV box.

Mark/label both ends of everything.

Who's responsible for the Tstat wire?

In reading PeterD's reminded me that might be two wires of Cat5 and a TV cable wire...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

All good advice so far...

He might want the doorbell done also. Last apartments we did I ran 2 RG6 and 2 cat5 lines to the livingroom, 1 RG6 and one cat5 to the bedrooms, 1 cat5 to the kitchen and cat3 for doorbells. He ran the wire for the smoke detectors after we were done, he wanted to do that...

All were home runs and I stayed 8" from any high voltage wherever I could keeping the runs as straight as possible.

This was the contractors request on a 3 story rowhome converted to 3 apartments.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Cat 5 for phones? What a waste.


 
No it has awesome noise cancellation properties, and gives them the option of 4 lines, and you never know when they use it for data...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No it has awesome noise cancellation properties, and gives them the option of 4 lines, and *you never know when they use it for data...*


On that I will agree. Though you never struck me as being one to wire for all the "what if" scenarios.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> On that I will agree. Though you never struck me as being one to wire for all the "what if" scenarios.


 
You're right, I normally don't. I mainly love the noise cancellation properties.


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cat5 to all phone locations, cat 5 and rg6 to all tv locations, usually will run an extra rg6 and cat5 to 2 main tv locations for dual tuner sattellit systems. This gives you phone line for payper view sattellite orders, and internet direct wire to bluray player or tv. Also there is a cable provider here in canada running there service over cat5 network in house instead of typical cable ( rg6 ) wiring. Its nice to have all possible systems covered that can be installed when your doing new construction so the homeowner doesnt get a cable guy in hackin wires surface mount all over the place .


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

So what if it's CAT 5 for all locations? Run different colors for voice and data. They make all kinds of pretty colors.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Id run speaker wire, siamese RG6 and CAT5E to every TV and CAT5E to every room and put a cabinet with a patch panel and a switch in the basement or garage... if they agree to it of course.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

goose134 said:


> So what if it's CAT 5 for all locations? Run different colors for voice and data. They make all kinds of pretty colors.


Or they make sharpies to label cables, haha.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

class one cabling


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

bringing just rolls of cat 5, 5e or 6 is way easier than bringing a special roll of cat 3. 
BTW, cat 3 in short runs far from interference will run 100 meg networks but why chance it.


----------



## RWallace (Dec 18, 2008)

user4818 said:


> Cat 5 for phones? What a waste.


Can you even buy it cheaper that Cat5E?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RWallace said:


> Can you even buy it cheaper that Cat5E?



No i don't think it is because it is not common


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

You may be able to buy cat 5 cheaper than 5e because it is old stock. When they make a new cable they stop making the old stuff. The difference is the number of twists per length goes up. same wire.
That is why cat 3 works if there is no interference, it is the interference cancellation that allows higher speed without retries.
If you are going to run all the cables to all the locations, just buy a structured wiring bundle and pull that one bundle instead of stacking rolls and trying to keep them together, the bundle give the cables extra strength, less kinks for a better job.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No loop. HR of Cat V to each phone location. HR of CAT V and coax to each TV location.


I would also add Cat 5 next to the phone outlet, you never know if the homeowner will set up a DSL modem in a home office and want to network it thru out the house. If you run Cat 5 for the phones you can save some money by using voice grade (Cat 3) jacks at the outlets.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

Any chance of installing smurf tube from each drop location to an accessible space? It seems what ever you install these days will not be what the owner needs or obsolete before the painters are done.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

volleyball said:


> You may be able to buy cat 5 cheaper than 5e because it is old stock. When they make a new cable they stop making the old stuff. The difference is the number of twists per length goes up. same wire.
> That is why cat 3 works if there is no interference, it is the interference cancellation that allows higher speed without retries.
> If you are going to run all the cables to all the locations, just buy a structured wiring bundle and pull that one bundle instead of stacking rolls and trying to keep them together, the bundle give the cables extra strength, less kinks for a better job.


They are still manufacturing Cat5 in Australia which is what we are supplied with here in NZ if we require it per specs but we really only use that and 5e for stuff thats just low volt powered such as Master Clock Systems aswell as temporary fit outs and cat6A for voice and data these days.

I wouldnt bother with a structured wiring bundle the OP is a proffesional and shouldnt have any problems with working within the bend radius of the cable and proper installation procedures. Just buy a couple of boxes of 5e and you can do 4 runs at a time if your smart about it. Tie the end of the box to the panel end or demarc and pull out in a loop, once you get to your first drop, get the slack you need and cut it then continue pulling the box end to the next drop. Its not going to hurt having a couple of half or quarter boxes of data cable kicking around, it comes in handy for just about anything, its so cheap we use it in place of rope most of the time :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

electric mike said:


> Any chance of installing smurf tube from each drop location to an accessible space? It seems what ever you install these days will not be what the owner needs or obsolete before the painters are done.


How cool would it be to have a panel in your attic then PVC run down the to the drops and along the rise of the roof to the general vicinity of the panel with all of them labelled so you could fish tape down to every point of your house from one position... I would seriously consider doing that if I was ever building/re lining a house.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> How cool would it be to have a panel in your attic then PVC run down the to the drops and along the rise of the roof to the general vicinity of the panel with all of them labelled so you could fish tape down to every point of your house from one position... I would seriously consider doing that if I was ever building/re lining a house.


i did my parents like this. well for the tv/surround sound


----------



## alexhall (Jul 10, 2010)

user4818 said:


> Cat 5 for phones? What a waste.


Hmmm. Not necessarily. It gives you flexibility in the future and makes VOIP easy. Also you can use the same patch panel as the days.


----------

